# What Is Your Astrological/Horoscope Sign?  Take the Poll!



## SeaBreeze (Jan 26, 2018)

What is your astrological or horoscope sign?  Mine is Pisces.  Please take the poll, ten options so the last two were doubled up.


----------



## Falcon (Jan 26, 2018)

Mine is  Aries.   BaaHaaaaa!


----------



## IKE (Jan 26, 2018)

I'm a.........


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 26, 2018)

Aries ( the leader of the zodiac)


----------



## RadishRose (Jan 26, 2018)

Sagittarius


----------



## applecruncher (Jan 26, 2018)

Taurus the Bull - generous, dependable, independent, *stubborn*, possessive


----------



## Toomuchstuff (Jan 26, 2018)

Cancer ...... what a yucky name.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jan 26, 2018)

Toomuchstuff said:


> Cancer ...... what a yucky name.



It's just Latin for crab....better to keep that in mind, not so yucky.   My sister is a Cancer.


----------



## Leonie (Jan 26, 2018)




----------



## Olivia (Jan 26, 2018)

Gemini - the sign of the twins. And we love to talk!


----------



## HiDesertHal (Jan 26, 2018)

_CANCER_, baby!

Harold


----------



## Smiling Jane (Jan 26, 2018)

Scorpio. Stinger intact.


----------



## MarkinPhx (Jan 26, 2018)

Pisces, always swimming upstream.


----------



## Anomaly 73 (Jan 26, 2018)

I want to know why the last four signs were compressed into two divisions...chopped liver divisions?
Anyway, I'm Pisces...the last and most evolved sign. Hello Cancer and Scorpio...*water* brothers/sisters.


----------



## Wren (Jan 27, 2018)

Any fellow Virgo’s around ?


----------



## Big Horn (Jan 27, 2018)

Virgo here!


----------



## chic (Jan 27, 2018)

I'm Taurus. 

(Wanna make something out of it!)


----------



## Mike (Jan 27, 2018)

Mike.


----------



## CeeCee (Jan 27, 2018)

Aries!


----------



## Smiling Jane (Jan 27, 2018)

Wren said:


> Any fellow Virgo’s around ?
> View attachment 47741



No, they're too busy alphabetizing the spice rack. (A Virgo friend actually did that to my spice rack; I couldn't find anything until I put it back the way it was.)


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 27, 2018)

Smiling Jane said:


> No, they're too busy alphabetizing the spice rack. (A Virgo friend actually did that to my spice rack; I couldn't find anything until I put it back the way it was.)




LOL...or their medicine cabinet....


----------



## Sunny (Jan 27, 2018)

Scorpio.  We are supposed to be good at managing money. (Hah!)


----------



## Raven (Jan 27, 2018)

I am the crab, a July baby.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jan 27, 2018)

Anomaly 73 said:


> I want to know why the last four signs were compressed into two divisions...chopped liver divisions?



I explained why in the first post.


----------



## Mizzkitt (Jan 27, 2018)

Another Taurus here, and yes I am stubborn.


----------



## moviequeen1 (Jan 27, 2018)

I'm a Sagittarius,birthday is towards the end of Nov


----------



## Big Horn (Jan 27, 2018)

I'm Virgo.  I rarely arrange anything.


----------



## Bettyann (Jan 27, 2018)

All signs have positive aspects!


----------



## Falcon (Jan 27, 2018)

Anomaly 73 said:


> I want to know why the last four signs were compressed into two divisions...chopped liver divisions?
> Anyway, I'm Pisces...the last and most evolved sign. Hello Cancer and Scorpio...*water* brothers/sisters.



They are NOT compressed when I look @ the site.


----------



## Lara (Jan 27, 2018)

I'm an Aries (Ram), so was Van Gogh. 
He didn't believe in astrological signs either but 
was fascinated with stars, planets, sun, moon, etc...me too


----------



## C'est Moi (Jan 27, 2018)

Taurus.


----------



## HazyDavey (Jan 27, 2018)

Libra... Weighing my options.


----------



## Manatee (Jan 27, 2018)

In the chinese zodiac, I am a dawg.


----------



## Giantsfan1954 (Jan 27, 2018)

Me!!!! 9/11


----------



## Vega_Lyra (Jan 28, 2018)

Virgo


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 28, 2018)

Giantsfan1954 said:


> Me!!!! 9/11




Is that an American or British 9/11...in the UK 9/11 would mean the 9th of November making someone a Scorpio..but in the US it would be a Virgo... ?

 Out of interest Why do you all put the date backwards? 9th of November ... 9/11... makes much more sense than November 11th  lol


----------



## Ruthanne (Jan 28, 2018)




----------



## Big Horn (Jan 28, 2018)

hollydolly said:


> Is that an American or British 9/11...in the UK 9/11 would mean the 9th of November making someone a Scorpio..but in the US it would be a Virgo... ?
> 
> Out of interest Why do you all put the date backwards? 9th of November ... 9/11... makes much more sense than November 11th  lol


From a country where they drive on the wrong side of the road.


----------



## Lara (Jan 28, 2018)

Out of 35 voters in the Poll and only one Gemini? 
What were the moon and stars doing at that time? 
(May21-June21...any Gemini's out there?)


----------



## Sassycakes (Apr 6, 2018)

Scorpio !


----------



## Sassycakes (Apr 6, 2018)

Lara said:


> Out of 35 voters in the Poll and only one Gemini?
> What were the moon and stars doing at that time?
> (May21-June21...any Gemini's out there?)




My Sister is a Gemini and I_ think they are the B*est !*_


----------



## rgp (Apr 6, 2018)

Toomuchstuff said:


> Cancer ...... what a yucky name.



I agree...I am one...I wish we were just called Crabs......or in my case Crabby old coot....


----------



## Catlady (Dec 12, 2019)

VIRGO  

It may be all hogwash, but MOST of the traits listed is true about me, I'm in the middle of the date range.
*Date range:* August 23 – September 22
*Strengths:* Loyal, analytical, kind, hardworking, practical
*Weaknesses:* Shyness, worry, overly critical of self and others, all work and no play
*Virgo likes:* Animals, healthy food, books, nature, cleanliness
*Virgo dislikes:* Rudeness, asking for help, taking center stage


----------



## Keesha (Dec 12, 2019)

Aquarian’s have a rebellious nature. 
That’s an understatement if there ever was one but ‘emotionally detached.?’ 
I wish !


----------



## Lvstotrvl (Dec 12, 2019)




----------



## hollydolly (Dec 12, 2019)

As I said at the beginning of this Thread , I'm an Aries, very archetypal...

*Lack Of Patience*

Patience doesn't come easily to them. This zodiac sign wants everything at the very moment they desire it without any delays. They are not able to keep calm and wait for the results. They easily get bored with the things and switch over to the other, leaving them unfinished.

*Impulsive Behaviour*

Arians have impulsive behaviour. They have a tendency to make a quick decision and soon realize it wasn't the best option. Most of the time, they don't think of various aspects of the matter. They just think of the result and make a conclusion.


*Aries Friends And Family*

When it comes to friends Aries motto is, “the more, the better”. Most Aries thrives on variety,  and their circle of friends should include a wide range of strange individuals with widely differing characters within their social circle so as to have different views on matters. People born under Aries sign make friends very easily as they are not difficult to relate with.


Aries strongly value their families, though they are rarely close to them although extremely loyal . They are honest and straight forward towards their family even though they are quite complex while expressing their feelings . They possess great independence and ambitions, which makes them self reliant from a very young age. They never refuse to take on family obligations and are ever ready to work for them when they need to be taken care of. Despite not maintaining regular contact with the family, they always cherish familial ties.

Social magnet Aries have childlike innocence that others find irresistible. Aries in love is very attentive, affectionate and loyal. The fearless Aries will always defend a loved one without missing a beat. They will be more willing to put his life in danger for those he loves. For Aries, it is very important to keep their loved ones out of any harm.

Trust is a big issue for them, so when it is broken, the damage is hardly repairable in case of Aries relationships. When you are onto something new you will always have Aries individual on your side. There is never a dull moment with them. They will always bring good vibes and variety in the world of their loved ones as they are outgoing and adventurous. It’s like walking on sunshine when you are with them!

*Strong Leadership*
Aries is a natural-born leader that knows how to take charge. They possess a strong leadership trait which leads them to victory. They thrive in the position of power. Aries has got big plans, and they don't just sit around all day waiting for an opportunity to knock on their door. They go out and make their own luck.

*Amazing Self Confidence*

Aries inspires those around them with their amazing self-confidence. Aries are extremely independent creatures that don't like to be told what to do. They prefer to do things in their own way rather than following others.

*Positive Energy*

Aries being a first zodiac sign, have a lot of positive energy. They are energetic and dynamic because they are a fire sign ruled by Mars. They have no time for dwelling on their losses and mistakes. Aries knows that sometimes bad things happen and that no amount of worrying about it is going to change that. Instead, they focus on their goals and aspirations.


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 12, 2019)

Have a look  here and see if you agree with an in-depth look at _your_ sign...

https://www.ganeshaspeaks.com/zodiac-signs/


----------



## Pink Biz (Dec 12, 2019)

*Moon Child!   *


----------



## SeaBreeze (Dec 12, 2019)

Matrix was able to increase the amount of choices on the poll, so all the signs have an individual option.  It has been reset also, so please vote for your sign again, thanks!


----------



## Catlady (Dec 12, 2019)

hollydolly said:


> As I said at the beginning of this Thread , I'm an Aries, very archetypal...
> 
> *Lack Of Patience*
> 
> ...


I know two people that are an Aries, and both he and she are exactly like your Sign traits.  So, is it really hogwash?  Maybe there is something to astrological signs?


----------



## Mike (Dec 13, 2019)

hollydolly said:


> Have a look  here and see if you agree with an in-depth look at _your_ sign...
> 
> https://www.ganeshaspeaks.com/zodiac-signs/


I am a Leo and the chart here is all true how they describe me hollydolly.

Mike.


----------



## toffee (Dec 13, 2019)




----------



## JustBonee (Dec 13, 2019)

Another  Virgo ..


----------



## terry123 (Dec 13, 2019)

Dependable hard working Capricorn here. Born December 31st at 11:45 pm.


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 13, 2019)

Have a look  here and see if you agree with an in-depth look at _your_ sign...

https://www.ganeshaspeaks.com/zodiac-signs/


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 13, 2019)

In my family all my siblings and I were born under different astrological signs.. but both my parents and me were the same sign, in fact I was born on my father's birthday .

My daughter is also an Aries...


----------



## CrackerJack (Dec 13, 2019)

I am Aries and typical of my Sign. I am said to rub along well with Air Signs but not too good with Earth or Water Signs. Leos, Saggi's and fire  Signs I can groove along with.
I wed a Pisces and had a strong marriage but a difficult relationship in our time together since 1959 to 2015.


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 13, 2019)

I'm also  atypical of my sign (Aries)... Pisces are very difficult for me to get along with, my sister is a pisces and she's such a romantic airy fairy head, complete opposite to my down to earth realistic views...


----------



## CrackerJack (Dec 13, 2019)

My eldest Son is Saggi and we get on very well and have the same SOH..razor sharp tongue in cheek. Youngest Son is Cancer and typical of his sign sensitive and caring and can be touchy and bad tempered but rarely the latter


----------



## Catlady (Dec 13, 2019)

So, what is the consensus here, are astrological signs true to character?

I believe I'm  a true Virgo, but I was born in the middle.   I've read if you're born a few days near another sign that you might have some traits of the other sign.


----------



## Homeschoolie (Dec 13, 2019)

Catlady said:


> So, what is the consensus here, are astrological signs true to character?
> 
> I believe I'm  a true Virgo, but I was born in the middle.   *I've read if you're born a few days near another sign that you might have some traits of the other sign.*


That has always been interesting for me...some charts show Jun 21 as Cancer, Other Charts show Jun 21 as a Gemini.  Too confusing.  They need to be consistent. 
Also since Gemini is the Twins and I am some of both, Cancer and Gemini, does that mean I am a triple personality? To complicated so I never read about what traits I might have.


----------



## Keesha (Dec 13, 2019)

To some extent I believe they are somewhat true to character. Here’s my sign. I’m an Aquarian.
It says Aquarian’s :

- have a rebellious nature ..... well hello
- are eccentric- VERY
- are spontaneous - too much so at times 
- are original - well duh
- are forward thinking and innovative - absolutely 
- are scientifically minded - VERY - majored in biology 
- are logical & confident in manner - really? Not! 
- they truly value social contact .... not so much 
- are true humanitarians - believe it or not I am 

But this one is so WAY OFF that I find it amusing.

They can appear to be emotionally detached ????

Not a chance. I’m soooooooo emotionally attached it’s PAINFUL!  I wish I wasn’t so emotional but I can’t seem to change this aspect of myself. It’s real annoying at times.


----------



## Catlady (Dec 13, 2019)

Homeschoolie said:


> That has always been interesting for me...some charts show Jun 21 as Cancer, Other Charts show Jun 21 as a Gemini.  Too confusing.  They need to be consistent.
> Also since Gemini is the Twins and I am some of both, Cancer and Gemini, does that mean I am a triple personality? To complicated so I never read about what traits I might have.


I take Astrology with a grain of salt, but I am amazed that most of the Virgo traits are true about me.  However, character can be different according to life problems.  Virgo does not say that I am a social butterfly, but if it did say so I would assume that because I've always had hearing problems and am now deaf, the trait would not apply to me because of my disability and not because the sign is wrong.

As to your question, you might find that you have traits of both Cancer and Gemini.  However, since Gemini is a very complex sign (twins facing opposite each other), I would agree you would have a triple personality.


----------



## Catlady (Dec 13, 2019)

Keesha said:


> To some extent I believe they are somewhat true to character. Here’s my sign. I’m an Aquarian.
> It says Aquarian’s :
> 
> - have a rebellious nature ..... well hello
> ...


I think it's pretty accurate.  Out of 10, you agree with 7.  And as for ''logical and confident'' I think you ARE that, so that makes it 8 out of 10 TRUE.


----------



## CrackerJack (Dec 13, 2019)

Catlady said:


> So, what is the consensus here, are astrological signs true to character?
> 
> I believe I'm  a true Virgo, but I was born in the middle.   I've read if you're born a few days near another sign that you might have some traits of the other sign.



I do believe that astrological signs can be true to character. I know Fire and Water and Fire and Earth do not always compliment each other but Fire and Air can be complimentary. I get on well with Leo and have an affinity with most Leos.On a Cusp in many cases can incorporate the traits of the Star sign following.  My nine year old Granddaughter is Aquarius and she is so like her Star sign born in early February she is nowhere near my Sign Aries but she is so like me I am told by my Son and DILaw.


----------



## CrackerJack (Dec 13, 2019)

From HollyDolly's link:

*Aries Overview*
Aries individuals also exhibit energy and dynamism, and with their innate charisma, they are often able to convince and lead people effortlessly. The Zodiac Sign Aries is found to be compatible with the Signs Sagittarius, Leo, Aquarius and Gemini (Leo is the best suited among others, as a partner for Aries). In relationships, it is often found that the Aries mate is a loving and loyal one.

That's the good  attributes, mind!!


----------



## fuzzybuddy (Dec 13, 2019)

Do you really put any credence in Zodiac signs? I've known some, who wouldn't think of having a Leo sit next to a Scorpio  ( or something  like that)at the dining table.


----------



## Keesha (Dec 13, 2019)

Catlady said:


> I think it's pretty accurate.  Out of 10, you agree with 7.  And as for ''logical and confident'' I think you ARE that, so that makes it 8 out of 10 TRUE.


And this is why I love you so


----------



## Catlady (Dec 13, 2019)

fuzzybuddy said:


> Do you really put any credence in Zodiac signs? I've known some, who wouldn't think of having a Leo sit next to a Scorpio  ( or something  like that)at the dining table.


Well, that is going too far.  BUT, it could be important in a marriage.  I'm a Virgo and I'm supposed to get along with Pisces and Taurus.  I was married to an Aries, but the reason the marriage failed was because he was a chronic cheater and not because we were quite different in traits.


----------



## Homeschoolie (Dec 13, 2019)

Catlady said:


> So, what is the consensus here, are astrological signs true to character?


For me and my spouse the signs NOT true to character.

To get an objective result I gave my husband no explanation why. Simply said read these and tell me if they describe me.
Had him read the Cancer and Gemini descriptions. His response as he read the traits: nope, well maybe, a couple times, long ago, but not now, no, now and then, no, never, never, not even, no chance, well that won't ever happen etc. When I read them myself I also had those responses.
We did the same thing for his sign. Same types of responses to most traits. He sort of matched and did match a couple traits.


----------



## AnnieA (Dec 13, 2019)

Smiling Jane said:


> Scorpio. Stinger intact.
> 
> View attachment 47738




This!

Most of this fits:

Scorpio Zodiac Sign

Passionate, independent, and unafraid to blaze their own trail no matter what others think, Scorpios make a statement wherever they go. They love debates, aren't afraid of controversy, and won't back down from a debate. They also hate people who aren't genuine, and are all about being authentic—even if authentic isn't pretty.

Because of all of these traits, a Scorpio can seem intimidating and somewhat closed off to those who don't know them well. But what people don't realize is that even though Scorpio may seem brusque, as a water sign, they also are very in tune with their emotions, and sometimes may find themselves caught up in their feelings.

This leads to Scorpio's central conflict: Their feelings are what drives them and strengthens them, but their mutability can scare them and make them feel vulnerable and out of control. Because of this conflict, Scorpios, like their namesake, the scorpion, put up an outer shell and may seem prickly.

But once people get beyond the shell, they find a loyal, loving person whose passion knows no bounds. Scorpio dives into all life has to offer with 110% enthusiasm. A Scorpio will be your most loyal friend, most dedicated employee—and your worst enemy, if they want to be.

In love, Scorpio can seem cautious at first, and may set up a series of "tests" for their potential partner, deciding to cross them off their list if they don't meet their demands. The trouble is, they tend to keep their partner out of the loop on what, exactly, they want, making their partner feel like they have to play mind reader. If a Scorpio and their partner can get past this initial hurdle, the connection will be intense, in both highs and lows. A Scorpio will love harder and fight harder than any other sign, and wants their partner to be absolutely honest. They will be—even if it's not what the partner wants to hear.

So many other signs spend valuable time and energy beating around the bush, desperately trying to find an approach that makes the fewest waves when it comes to confronting a conflict. Not Scorpio. Blessed with a deep sense of self, Scorpio is always able to say exactly what's on their mind, even if it's not what people want to hear. Scorpio is forthright and honest, and those two characteristics commandeer a ton of respect, both at home and at work.

*Scorpio's Greatest Challenges*

Repeat after us: It's all right to cry. Scorpio tries so hard to seem tough that they sometimes cut off their vulnerable side entirely, seeming prickly, uncaring, and cold to outsiders. While expressing emotion is scary, learning how to do it is key for Scorpio, since presenting an "I don't care" veneer can only work for so long before it gets exhausting!

*Scorpio's Secret Weapon*

Their empathy. Also it may not seem this way at first glance, watchful Scorpio can read a room very quickly and can clue into how everyone else is feeling. Because of this, they can immediately tune into someone who needs TLC and often knows the right thing to say or do to change the mood or tener of a room when it needs to be changed.

*The 5 Top Reasons to Love Being a Scorpio*


Passionate and intense, your sign is sexy with a capital S. You don't even have to try, and know sexy is an attitude you can present just as well in sweats as you can in stillettos.
You know what you want and go after it—no questions asked.
You don't get intimidated easily, and stand up for injustice when you see it.
You have a unique sense of humor. You're not afraid to say what other people are thinking, and your sometimes cynical take on the world is creative, smart, and funny as hell.
You're passionate. When you decide to put your heart on full display, there's no stopping you—which is why you should do it more often!


----------



## Catlady (Dec 13, 2019)

Homeschoolie said:


> For me and my spouse the signs NOT true to character.
> 
> To get an objective result I gave my husband no explanation why. Simply said read these and tell me if they describe me.
> Had him read the Cancer and Gemini descriptions. His response as he read the traits: nope, well maybe, a couple times, long ago, but not now, no, now and then, no, never, never, not even, no chance, well that won't ever happen etc. When I read them myself I also had those responses.
> We did the same thing for his sign. Same types of responses to most traits. He sort of matched and did match a couple traits.


Well, in your case, you're quite mixed up  since you're basically three personalities, but what about hubby, is his birthday in the cusp area (1-4 days away)? My ex and my niece are Aries and they match their sign, so did my mother a Taurus, and a couple of people I know are Leo and match their sign. When I say match, it's more like 80%. Their life experiences and other factors could change their personalities.


----------



## Keesha (Dec 13, 2019)

Catlady said:


> Well, in your case, you're quite mixed up  since you're basically three personalities


Say wut? 
You certainly have a way with words


----------



## Homeschoolie (Dec 13, 2019)

Catlady said:


> Well, in your case, you're quite mixed up  since you're basically three personalities, but what about hubby, is his birthday in the cusp area (1-4 days away)? .


He is 5 days away. So I will go look at the Sign before his. 
The descriptions also said we were incompatible for marriage. It would be major conflict. A BIG struggle. But, we mostly were just fine. (44 years) Helped each other through the tough stuff. We most of the time went through life as a equal partnership, making all decisions etc. together as a team. Each of us doing our part and making our contribution. Unless one of us wanted to step back and turn it over to the other one to handle however they wanted. Almost never fought about anything. Seldom ever disagreed.


----------



## Nautilus (Dec 13, 2019)

Capricorn.  I was a "spring fever" baby.


----------



## Keesha (Dec 13, 2019)

Homeschoolie said:


> He is 5 days away. So I will go look at the Sign before his.
> The descriptions also said we were incompatible for marriage. It would be major conflict. A BIG struggle. But, we mostly were just fine. (44 years) Helped each other through the tough stuff. We most of the time went through life as a equal partnership, making all decisions etc. together as a team. Each of us doing our part and making our contribution. Unless one of us wanted to step back and turn it over to the other one to handle however they wanted. Almost never fought about anything. Seldom ever disagreed.


Sounds more like a match made in heaven. 
That was lovely to read.


----------



## Lc jones (Dec 13, 2019)

It’s fun to read but I don’t take it seriously that’s for sure!


----------



## Catlady (Dec 13, 2019)

Lc jones said:


> It’s fun to read but I don’t take it seriously that’s for sure!


It can be fun to read.     What I definitely don't believe in is the daily horoscopes, I never pay attention to those.


----------



## Knight (Dec 13, 2019)

Aries
Smart planning I guess by my parents. Didn't carry thru the hottest months of the year.


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 13, 2019)

My husband is a Taurean..absolutely archetypical , altho' he doesn't believe a single word of  astrology he does have to admit when I read out the Traits that they match him completely. 

Taureans and Aries are not a great match apparently..and it's true we are polar opposites.. !!


----------



## Catlady (Dec 13, 2019)

Keesha said:


> Say wut?
> You certainly have a way with words


 Nah, read further back, it's mostly an inside joke between me and @Homeschoolie , we were talking about her being on the cusp of Cancer and Gemini (3 personalities).


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 13, 2019)

*Gemini being 2 personalities  ^^^...one of my  brothers is Gemini*


----------



## Catlady (Dec 13, 2019)

I just posted in @CrackerJack thread about Astrology.  I had my online chart done in 2005 at the link below, it's free for the short version or you pay for the longer one.  I just found it and it said that my Sun sign is Virgo, so that makes me a true Virgo.  

https://www.astro.com/cgi/atxgen.cgi?btyp=apx


----------



## Catlady (Dec 13, 2019)

hollydolly said:


> *Gemini being 2 personalities  ^^^...one of my  brothers is Gemini*



Is your brother all messed up????   
Hey, I just looked at the poll, we Virgos and Cancers are popular but there's not one Libra (yet).


----------



## CrackerJack (Dec 13, 2019)

I also rub along well with Taureans and my 19 yr old GD is so like me in nany ways but much calmer and than her excitable Aries Nan. We get on like a house on fire as my 15 yr old Grandson and I do and he is Taurus.

I rearly feel that there is truth in our Star signs and not just pure chance...there's more to life than we will ever know.


----------



## Catlady (Dec 13, 2019)

CrackerJack said:


> I also rub along well with Taureans and my 19 yr old GD is so like me in nany ways but much calmer and than her excitable Aries Nan. We get on like a house on fire as my 15 yr old Grandson and I do and he is Taurus.
> 
> I rearly feel that there is truth in our Star signs and not just pure chance...there's more to life than we will ever know.


I don't know who invented all those traits of the twelve signs.  BUT, when you think about it,* the moon, so small and far away from the Earth, can manipulate the tides on Earth.*  Who knows????  And, Astrology is fun!

EDIT/added = and our human body is mostly water.

Up to *60%* of the human adult body is water. According to H.H. Mitchell, Journal of Biological Chemistry 158, the brain and heart are composed of 73% water, and the lungs are about 83% water. The skin contains 64% water, muscles and kidneys are 79%, and even the bones are watery: 31%.


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 13, 2019)

Catlady said:


> *Is your brother all messed up???? *
> Hey, I just looked at the poll, we Virgos and Cancers are popular but there's not one Libra (yet).


 *Oh yes we had a lot of problems with him when he was younger . seriously *


----------



## RadishRose (Dec 13, 2019)

https://www.today.com/popculture/your-life-lie-zodiac-has-changed-here-s-your-new-t103295


https://www.huffpost.com/entry/new-zodiac-sign-dates-oph_n_808567



https://astrostyle.com/ophiuchus-nasa-new-star-signs/


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 13, 2019)

I read that some time ago..doesn't change me at all I';m still typical of Aries


----------



## AnnieA (Dec 13, 2019)

hollydolly said:


> I read that some time ago..doesn't change me at all I';m still typical of Aries



Same here. Still a Scorpio!   BTW ...there are some strong-willed Aries and Scorpio traits that can cause friction.   But you've been on of my fave members from the get go.  Thinking it has something to do with having an Aries sister who is also one of my closest friends.  Because of the similar traits, we most often see things eye to eye.  But when we occasionally don't ...the fight is on!


----------



## Pepper (Dec 13, 2019)

Generally speaking, the most important people in my life who have great concern regarding me, are Aries.
I knew you loved me, Holly!


----------



## Pepper (Dec 13, 2019)

Ps
The sign I have always had the MOST trouble with is..................nope, I'd better keep this to myself!


----------



## CrackerJack (Dec 13, 2019)

Aries folk are all of what is said about them but interlaced with other star sign traits. 

I am very much Aries, confident, outgoing, a people person and I do make a very loyal friend and expect the same in return and if double crossed can be unforgiving but with me I never bear grudges and have had good reason to twice over the decades. 

Will have to think about the negative side.....erm.. as I scratch my head in perplexity.


----------



## CrackerJack (Dec 13, 2019)

Pepper said:


> Ps
> The sign I have always had the MOST trouble with is..................nope, I'd better keep this to myself!


 Aw go on you know you want to tell us..


----------



## Pepper (Dec 13, 2019)

CrackerJack said:


> Aw go on you know you want to tell us..


No, I really don't, and I don't think I want to tell you mine either, except to say it is a Cardinal sign and I have four planets in it.


----------



## Pinky (Dec 13, 2019)

I'm a Libra, and, I love everyone!


----------



## CrackerJack (Dec 13, 2019)

I can have problems with Caoricorn the Earth sign. My fiery nature can schorch and burn   a Capricorn and bring out the worst in eachother.

Pisces can perplex me and I was wed to one for 51 years and we were so different but got along through thick and thin until death did us part.

I get on well with most people and Pinky, Libra is a well balanced like the scales. ☺


----------



## Catlady (Dec 13, 2019)

Pepper said:


> Ps
> The sign I have always had the MOST trouble with is..*.VIRGO*...  ............nope, I'd better keep this to myself!


----------



## Catlady (Dec 13, 2019)

Pepper said:


> No, I really don't, and I don't think I want to tell you mine either, except to say it is a Cardinal sign and I have four planets in it.


So, you're one of the Cardinal signs = Aries, Cancer, Libra or Capricorn

What are the *cardinal* zodiac *signs*, exactly? They're Aries, Cancer, Libra, and Capricorn. ... Interestingly enough, the reason *cardinal signs* are such initiators and forward thinkers is because they each launch the beginning of an astronomical season


----------



## Pepper (Dec 13, 2019)

Catlady said:


> The sign I have always had the MOST trouble with is..*.VIRGO*...


I don't have a problem with you.  I like you.


----------



## Manatee (Dec 13, 2019)

In the Chinese Zodiac, I am a dog.  Woof.


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 13, 2019)

Pinky said:


> I'm a Libra, and, I love everyone!


 ..and we love you too....


----------



## Keesha (Dec 13, 2019)

Lc jones said:


> It’s fun to read but I don’t take it seriously that’s for sure!


I view it as entertainment.  There may be something to it but it’s too bizarre for me to take too seriously.


----------



## AnnieA (Dec 13, 2019)

Leo friendships have been my most challenging ...strong willed and strong willed!  Usually have an quick attraction and lasting bond with Pisces.


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 14, 2019)

AnnieA said:


> Leo friendships have been my most challenging ...strong willed and strong willed!  Usually have an quick attraction and lasting bond with Pisces.


 As an aries, I get on well with Leos,  ( another brother is a Leo as was my grandmother)...  particularly well with sagitarians , gemini's , cancerians &  Libras. Caprricorns ( I was married to one , ) not so much nor Pisces .. they are too opposite to me for us to have much common ground!!


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 14, 2019)

AnnieA said:


> Same here. Still a Scorpio!   BTW ...there are some strong-willed Aries and Scorpio traits that can cause friction.   But you've been on of my fave members from the get go.  Thinking it has something to do with having an Aries sister who is also one of my closest friends.  Because of the similar traits, we most often see things eye to eye.  But when we occasionally don't ...the fight is on!


 well youve always been a friend, since you first came to the forum,  we've never had a cross word, and I hope we never do...


----------



## Pinky (Dec 14, 2019)

Awww shucks, thanks Hols  Love you right back!


----------



## peppermint (Dec 14, 2019)

pisces


----------



## Pepper (Dec 14, 2019)

550101 said:


> I don't believe in astrology.


Me too.


----------



## Sassycakes (Dec 14, 2019)

*My sign is Scorpio. I looked up who is combatable with me in Love. I got 4 matches ,but the important one was Pisces, which is my husbands sign. *


----------



## AnnieA (Dec 14, 2019)

550101 said:


> I don't believe in astrology.


 
I don't believe in horoscopes, but do think people more often than not have a lot of characteristics of their zodiac signs.


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 14, 2019)

Sassycakes said:


> *My sign is Scorpio. I looked up who is combatable with me in Love. I got 4 matches ,but the important one was Pisces, which is my husbands sign. *


 Pisces / Scorpio and Taurus/  Scorpio are great Matches.. (in romance)....


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 14, 2019)

*I believe in Astrology very much, I don't believe in horoscopes, that's a bunch of silliness... *


----------



## AnnieA (Dec 14, 2019)

Sassycakes said:


> My sign is Scorpio. I looked up who is combatable with me in Love. I got 4 matches ,but the important one was Pisces, which is my husbands sign.



My best guy friend is Pisces and we had an instant and strong personalities attraction.  He's gay so it's philia love, but it has lasted 30+ years. If we skip weeks talking, the next conversation is like we just talked the day before.


----------



## mike4lorie (Dec 15, 2019)

Virgo


----------



## chic (Dec 15, 2019)

I do believe in astrology, but it's so much more involved than the basic monthly gene


hollydolly said:


> *I believe in Astrology very much, I don't believe in horoscopes, that's a bunch of silliness... *



Ditto. There's so much to astrology, especially predictive astrology where you can actually anticipate life changing events by the transits of the planets and luminaries.


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 1, 2020)

*Then of course there's the Chinese new year too... which begins on the 25th of January  this year...*


----------



## chic (Jan 1, 2020)

hollydolly said:


> *Then of course there's the Chinese new year too... which begins on the 25th of January  this year...*



It will be the year of the Metal Rat. My grandmother was a metal rat. That's a very auspicious year for success.


----------



## Marlene (Jan 22, 2020)

Leo - some of the general traits fit, but others don't.  A friend who was really into astrology gave me a personalized reading for my birthday once.  It was based on the exact time of my birth and the exact place where I was born.  It was a whole lot more accurate than the generalized traits you see on all the websites.  For example - one of the generalized traits of a Leo is that we tend to spend lavishly and show off their wealth.  That is absolutely not true of me as I'm about the most frugal person I know and live a very simple lifestyle.  I'm also not prone to angry outbursts as predicted.  In fact, the angrier I am, the more calm and quiet I become. . .so many of the generalized traits just don't fit.  On the other hand, some do.


----------



## Lewkat (Sep 23, 2020)

I am a Capricorn and according to that chart, it is spot on.


----------



## Nathan (Sep 23, 2020)

Water Dragon,  Born in 1952.   https://www.travelchinaguide.com/intro/1952-chinese-zodiac-dragon-year.htm


----------



## Sliverfox (Sep 23, 2020)

My  youngest son & I are Pisces.
My oldest  son is  Aquarius as is his oldest niece.


----------



## Giantsfan1954 (Sep 24, 2020)

hollydolly said:


> Is that an American or British 9/11...in the UK 9/11 would mean the 9th of November making someone a Scorpio..but in the US it would be a Virgo... ?
> 
> Out of interest Why do you all put the date backwards? 9th of November ... 9/11... makes much more sense than November 11th  lol


U.S. version.September 11


----------



## FastTrax (Sep 24, 2020)

HiDesertHal said:


> _CANCER_, baby!
> 
> Harold



Hey that's my name.


----------



## dobielvr (Sep 24, 2020)

Scorpio...thru and thru. 
November 2


----------



## toffee (Sep 25, 2020)

iam a feminine virgo --no fools around me ' loves deeply=good generous -
little ocd ' hygiene big factor ' loves pretty stuff clothes etc  .. keeps a well kept home !


----------



## Wren (Sep 25, 2020)

Same here toffee !


----------



## SeaBreeze (Yesterday at 7:13 PM)




----------

